# Drawer slider recommendation



## Conner (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm building a vaniety for my bathroom and it will have a total of six drawers. Could anyone recommend drawer slider hardware that is decent quality but not too expensive? If this were my dream house and I planned to be here forever I'd definitely use the BLUmotion slides, but the house is a smaller split-level (not a high-end home) and we'll probably move on in a few years, so while I want something that is quality and will work well and be durable, I'm not looking for the top-end. Has anyone found such a compromise product? 
Thanks!


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

KV side mounts


----------



## sausagefingers (Oct 1, 2008)

I've personally only used 3 different styles of glides, all from either KV or Blum. They all seem to be of equal quality, just not of equal function. The basic roller glides always work really well, and unless you get paint or stain in them don't seem to have any quality issues, and tend to run around here about 5 to 10 bucks a set. The full extension ball bearing ones that I've used all were really nice, of course, and are from 12 to 25 bucks add a couple of bucks to that for the self closing/soft action ones that are pretty nice too.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Whatever brand I always make sure that they are full extension.

G


----------



## Conner (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I will check out the KVs.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

KV slides will be available at most hardware stores and big box stores. They will most likely be available in 75# or 100# capacities.
Vanity drawers don't usually require 100# but I usually opt for the heavier duty anyway. Normally they come in white, almond or galv. They are quick to install and require no drawer modifications like blum undermounts.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

For ball bearing full extension slides, these are about the least expensive you'll find.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> For ball bearing full extension slides, these are about the least expensive you'll find.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!

Those are really inexpensive.

G


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

For some pieces, I've enjoyed making drawer slides. One method is to dado the side of the drawer then put a complementary square strip on the inside of the cabinet for the dado to slide over. These work well when you don't have much weight in the drawer. I've also used chamfered pieces on the bottom of the drawer.


----------



## Domer (Mar 23, 2008)

*drawer slides*

We have a local hardwood wholesaler that also carries drawer slides. Their prices are way less than anywhere else that I have found. 

I bought some high quality soft close undermount slides for $25 a pair. They also have a little lesser quality slide for $12 per pair.

So you might see if you have a local wholesaler. 

Domer


----------



## Jeremy E (Oct 30, 2006)

I usually order slides and such from Lee Valley. I can almost always find just the right thing at a decent price. It's great if I need a boat load of different pieces for a project. I hate having to get bits and pieces from here and there...


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> For ball bearing full extension slides, these are about the least expensive you'll find.
> 
> Have you used these? I like the price but only if they sill hold up,


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

cabinetman said:


> For ball bearing full extension slides, these are about the least expensive you'll find.





mveach said:


> Have you used these? I like the price but only if they sill hold up,


I haven't found any difference in those slides, or any of that style as compared to KV, Grant, or Accuride, except that they are less expensive.












 







.


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

Just got my order today. 6 22's and 7 28's. Darn box must have weighed 100 lbs. They look and feel at least as good as the ones I have bin buying at Lowe's. Thanks for the link.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

I just got a case of 10 pair of 14"er's from amazon for about 60 dollars. only installed 1 pair so far but seem to be alright. they are rated at 100lbs.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

troyd1976 said:


> I just got a case of 10 pair of 14"er's from amazon for about 60 dollars. only installed 1 pair so far but seem to be alright. they are rated at 100lbs.


Here, they would be $49.20, including screws.












 







.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

ahh ha..got um bookmarked, lol thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

You have to watch shipping costs.

Three weeks ago I wanted 10 pairs of 22" full extension. The cheapest I found were about $63 through Amazon. However, the shipping was $21.

Woodworkershardware.com was higher ($69) for 10, but their shipping was cheaper. It wound up that it cost me $6 less to order through Woodworkers.

George


----------



## Gonewild (Aug 6, 2011)

Do those slides include the back brackets? I had shopping for slides you find what you think is a great price then find out you have to pay like $5 for the back of the cabinet bracket. Some like Rockler.com have them included.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Gonewild said:


> Do those slides include the back brackets? I had shopping for slides you find what you think is a great price then find out you have to pay like $5 for the back of the cabinet bracket. Some like Rockler.com have them included.


Those brackets are only needed if the slide is off the side of the cabinet, and the back of the slide needs to be attached. Rather than buying those, for a face frame mounting of slides, just install a wood build out for the slides. That would be a better way to mount them.












 







.


----------



## Gonewild (Aug 6, 2011)

Not sure what you mean I want to use only bottom slides?


----------

